# Club Moebius



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Club Moebius is open!!! I just signed up - go to their website!!!
Steve


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It doesn't appear that I can join.
There's no other locations listed apart from USA.....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm in the same boat as Chris....I thought this was going to be changed a while ago to allow everyone to join...What gives??? I've tried to order models over the past few months too ( I'd like to order a Frightening Lightning Frankenstein also ) 
I want to join Club Moebius But How? HOW? HOW?


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I just signed up as well!!!!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks for the notice, Scooke. I just signed up.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Its a great deal - join for $9.99 and get a certificate for $10 to spend in their store!!!!
Plus the pin and certifcate and added bonuses - all for basically free!!!!
Thanks Moebius - well appreciated!!!
Steve


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm onboard as well. Thanks Moebius!

Now, does anyone remember the secret handshake?

MMM


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Auroranut said:


> It doesn't appear that I can join.
> There's no other locations listed apart from USA.....
> 
> Chris.


My guess is that it has to do with shipping costs as this is listed as a free shipping item. Pisser.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Yeah baby! Signed up! Sooo--is there a Meobius beanie or pageant sash?


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you for your excitement on the Club site!

We apologize that due to some unforeseen glitches we have had to take it back down temporarily. Please be patient, we should be back up before you know it... Thanks!

It is back up.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I need to get some shipping info on overseas, but I promise this will be up for International very soon. It may be best to just e-mail Angela direct, and she can help. [email protected]

Thanks and sorry for the initial glitches!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

In many ways now overseas shipping is easier since most options are not available any more (aside from Priority or Express Mail). Basically everything from the US goes International First Class. You don't have Small Package Rate, Surface Mail. Air Mail, etc. Down side is the cost is higher, especially for large items. I wouldn't want to mail a Jupiter 2 or Seaview outside of the USA. But then even within the US those wouldn't be super cheap.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm signed up. WOW! I'm a full fledged member. 

Frank, thanks so much for the club!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Woo and Hoo, I just joined as well! :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

I am a member of a club ! yes!!

so where's the clubhouse?

secret handshake?

club song??


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Moebius said:


> I need to get some shipping info on overseas, but I promise this will be up for International very soon. It may be best to just e-mail Angela direct, and she can help. [email protected]
> 
> Thanks and sorry for the initial glitches!


Cool....That's all I'm waiting for:thumbsup:
(well, me and the rest of the world!)
Mcdee


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

We are experiencing a few technical difficulties with the club site so we have had to shut it down for a short time. We apologize for the inconvenience!

- Denis


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

dklange said:


> We are experiencing a few technical difficulties with the club site so we have had to shut it down for a short time. We apologize for the inconvenience!
> 
> - Denis


It must be me - Both times I've tried I can't access it :lol:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Negative vibes? Everybody now sing....Be Happy,Don't worry....:tongue:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

The site's up and running again...well, the store is, anyway. Got my $10 certificate today, and used it to get the Spiderman kit for $19.99! Heck of a deal! :thumbsup:


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Just went there. Doesn't seem to want to let me join. Guess I'll check back later.

Rogue


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Right now (Wednesday the 25th), the store won't let you buy a membership. Trouble with the interface that proceses the fee, then aends out the password for the username selected. I hate to say but it looks like the week after Thanksgiving it should be up and moving again. Sorry!


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Will the site send me a username & password? Or do I use my id and password that I use to access the store? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

*Moebius Club ????*

when i click on the join button it asks for my password dont see a option to get one a little help for the computer impared THANKS


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Have the same problem, so I e-mailed Moebius and received this response:

Hello again. I just wanted to give an update on Club Moebius memberships. We are continuing to experience problems regarding login ID and password. Please know that we are working diligently to correct this problem, however due to the holiday this week it will probably be next week before we can completely get this fixed. Thank you for your patience.


They responded quickly and I'm sure they'll have it up and running sometime next week. They also told me the $10 gift certificate is good for the entire year of your 1 year membership.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Whatever the problem, you can rest assured that Frank and his team will be on top of it. I happen to know that he cares deeply about this new project, and sincerely regrets all these issues. Sometimes it's just one thing after another, and you wonder when it will all end. Frustrating for Frank, but I'm sure he's on it.
Ron G.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I'm sure it'll get squared away pretty soon now that the holiday is past. I registered and paid early, when the system was still (sort of) working--hoping to get a low numbered membership! But that doesn't really matter in the scheme of things. I'm just really glad this is finally going to become a reality, and that our international brothers and sisters can join in on the fun! Way to go MOEBIUS! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I agree,the more members, the better. I have never been in a model club before, the closes was the Blueprinter from AMT. I got a lot of cool stuff back then.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Sitting here in Aus with my finger on the pay now button, waiting for a go-ahead for International registration...

(I bet Chris is too...)


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That's a bet you'll win Bruce!!
As soon as possible mate...:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## toysoldierman20 (Mar 29, 2009)

I joined also,I'm waiting to get my stuff in the mail any day now.


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Still Waiting................*

FRANK! ANY WORD YET ON WHEN THE JOIN NOW BUTTON WILL WORK:beatdeadhorse: SO I CAN JOIN THE CLUB.....PLEASE LET ME KNOW! 12-7-09 THANKS....LATER......RHINO!!!!!!!!:devil:


----------

